# Beginning to sing again



## Sapere Aude

Hello!

After 12 years of not singing due to very low self esteem, I have begun to take singing lessons again. I was surprised to learn from my instructor that my voice type is "coloratura soprano."

Currently I practice in my bedroom, and my housemates can no doubt hear me. I am still very self conscious about singing out, so I sing in my car more than anywhere else. However, doing so does not employ singer's posture. So, I need more confidence so that I can practice in my room more often.

Anyway, I just wanted to post because I have not been here in a long time.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Krummhorn

Congratulations on wanting to restore/rekindle your singing voice  

Your housemates just need to understand that you need to practice your skills while at home - they can always get a pair of those noise cancelling headsets. Or invite them to sing with you .


----------



## AlexHM

Try stuffing towels into the crack of your room door. Or buy those cheap foam/sponge sheets of any kind and stick them on the walls that are between you and your housemates' rooms. Or hang curtains up. Those absorb a lot of sound. I live in a studio with 5 others, play the violin, I did my own sound-proof and never heard a single complaint


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Sapere Aude said:


> Hello!
> 
> After 12 years of not singing due to very low self esteem, I have begun to take singing lessons again. I was surprised to learn from my instructor that my voice type is "coloratura soprano."
> 
> Currently I practice in my bedroom, and my housemates can no doubt hear me. I am still very self conscious about singing out, so I sing in my car more than anywhere else. However, doing so does not employ singer's posture. So, I need more confidence so that I can practice in my room more often.
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to post because I have not been here in a long time.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


Good luck, and happy singing!


----------



## Robin Isik

It is something that you will have to practice so that the feeling of not wanting to sing out loud gradually decreases. Try to sing fun and short parts of the song you like with power and gradually start using your full voice throughout the whole song. The feeling of only being able to sing out loud when you are isolated in your car is not good for you. You want to build up that self-confidence so that you can sing infront of people with your full voice. Good luck!


----------



## Sapere Aude

Thank you Robin! I have been doing technical exercises in my room for the past few weeks, and I also made a demo. My housemates said they like to hear me, and they are amazed at the high notes.


----------

